# Talbot Co. 2015-16



## awoods

Hey guys just thought I would start a 2015/16 thread so we can all share what is happening in our leases. Looking forward to another great season.


----------



## Crakajak

Looking forward to this year.


----------



## awoods

Here's a few from Slippery Hill.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Ready for another year in Talbot, going down this weekend to feed and put a couple cameras out.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Please tie one of those up for me, Adam.


----------



## awoods

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Please tie one of those up for me, Adam.



just pick one out and I'll take you on a guided hunt. I'm after the one with the crazy rack or the one that has side by side G3s.


----------



## Crakajak

Got over a 1/2 in rain today.got 2 inches last week.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Was down on Friday finishing up a shooting house-sealed-painted-etc....4 decent bucks on camera-quite a few doe's.   Hen turkey stayed within 20 to 40 Yards of me while I was working on the shooting house-didn't seem to be bothered by my presence!  No rattle snake sightings!


----------



## Crakajak

Pulled my camera SD card. 40 in. to bottom of feeder. Biggun.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Nice hog. Is that your first one?

Got about 1" this weekend.


----------



## awoods

That is a beast of a hog.

Why is my trail cam pic showing up in everyone's post? How can we get fix that...?


----------



## Crakajak

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Nice hog. Is that your first one?
> 
> Got about 1" this weekend.



I usually have one cruise thru in Feb. but this is the first time for multiple days in June.
Hope its not s trend.


----------



## brunofishing

Howdy fellers, Im ready to get back to the woods,(other than catching the 2 deferent groups of trespassers last week) I've gotten to know all the Talbot county deputy's perty good, they are good folks,


----------



## brunofishing

Crakajak said:


> I usually have one cruise thru in Feb. but this is the first time for multiple days in June.
> Hope its not s trend.



We have killed about 10 hogs in the last 15 years, they don't like my corn..


----------



## NGC96

Wonder where that is Adam?  I bribed Brock with a fiver...lol.


----------



## awoods

Heading down this weekend to see what I have on camera. Will be interesting to see the growth over the past several weeks.


----------



## Crakajak

brunofishing said:


> We have killed about 10 hogs in the last 15 years, they don't like my corn..



What part of Talbot you hunting.I'm in the north end around Woodland.


----------



## awoods

*Trail Cam Check*

Checked my cameras this past weekend. Few new bucks and a hog. The buck with the kicker and the one from 6-28 could get real interesting come this fall. Hope we can take that hog out soon; we work too hard keeping up food plots for those jokes to tear them up - where there is one, there will be more!

One observation on antler growth this year, last year it seemed like most of our bucks had very typical / even frames; this year the bucks seem to have more character - stickers, non-typical side, side by side tines, long brow tines, wider than normal, etc. Any body else ever notice anything like this?


----------



## ehunt

ive hunted in Talbot since 01, and have yet to see a hog. we are currently in Shiloh absolutely no hogs there. and our river tract in taylor county doesn't have them either.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Was on my Talbot County tract Friday from 9 AM to 2:20 PM working on a shooting house-I can report that it was hot-too hot !!!  Saw nothing moving-not even a snake-just a few fire ants and they were barely doing their thing-I was too exhausted and dehydrated to check camera's at the end of the day-consumed 2 bottles of Gator Ade and 4 Bottles of water-but got the important work done  !!!  Again-Hot-Very Hot !!!!


----------



## bucknasty07

Been up to my Talbotton lease a few times. Hogs are bad, deer are good, and snakes are everywhere!  Couple of decent bucks showing some potential,  but nothing to write home about.


----------



## Crakajak

bucknasty07 said:


> Been up to my Talbotton lease a few times. Hogs are bad, deer are good, and snakes are everywhere!  Couple of decent bucks showing some potential,  but nothing to write home about.



Several clubs took a vote and decided your club was where we take our snakes when we don't want to kill them.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Going to Talbot tomorrow afternoon to top off feeders and check cameras.  Waited for what looks like the hottest day !  This is usually the time of year we see the most rattle snakes-sneaky little fellas !!


----------



## bucknasty07

Yeah the snakes are definitely moving. The canebrake I killed last week did not rattle and let me get within 8ft of him before I saw him. 63" 17rattles. Definitely watch out. I've heard that they have stopped rattling because of the hogs.


----------



## awoods

Last weekend I saw 3 black racers. I thought I may see a rattler but didn't...thankfully.


----------



## awoods

bucknasty07 said:


> Yeah the snakes are definitely moving. The canebrake I killed last week did not rattle and let me get within 8ft of him before I saw him. 63" 17rattles. Definitely watch out. I've heard that they have stopped rattling because of the hogs.



I heard that too from a game warden. The last 2 rattlers I've seen didn't rattle, just laid there till I hit them with a brush blade.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Was at the Talbot Tract on Friday-topping off feeders, etc...saw no snakes-no nothing-truck thermometer hit 102 degrees as we left around 4 PM !!!  Hot-and Gonna get Hotter !!


----------



## Hooty Hoot

We are starting to see a little hog sign on our place. We are a little below Woodland off 36 west. We haven't had any until last year. Anyone else seeing any above Talbotton?


----------



## awoods

Hooty Hoot said:


> We are starting to see a little hog sign on our place. We are a little below Woodland off 36 west. We haven't had any until last year. Anyone else seeing any above Talbotton?



The hogs seem to come and go on our place. Sometimes we'll have 5 or 6 hanging around a few weeks then they vanish - seems like we always have a boar around though. Also it seems like they are around more the first part of the season. (We are off po biddy and Kurt Williams.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Had a camera up for 2 weeks-got 4 different 8 points, 3 spike to 4 points, quite a few doe and 3 fawns with spots plus......a Plethora of 'Coons !  As many as 6 'Coons at a time trying to figure out how to get thru the Varmint Cage !!!!  It held up !!


----------



## cgrover1

I'm considering this deer young and not a shooter, but I was amazed at how much growing he did in 10 days.  the dates and times are correct on the camera.  In the first picture, he's hardly a 9.  In the last two pictures, he's a definite 10.  Headed down this afternoon to refill feeders and pull cards.  I have numerous 10 points on camera this year.


----------



## awoods

cgrover1 said:


> I'm considering this deer young and not a shooter, but I was amazed at how much growing he did in 10 days.  the dates and times are correct on the camera.  In the first picture, he's hardly a 9.  In the last two pictures, he's a definite 10.  Headed down this afternoon to refill feeders and pull cards.  I have numerous 10 points on camera this year.



Yea, he's a nice one with some potential. It would be hard for me to give him a pass.


----------



## cgrover1

I agree.  Both 10's will be hard to pass.  Looking at their body compared to one that I'm considering a shooter, the 8 point, they look like a doe with antlers.  This is my second year feeding protein virtually year round, so I could only imagine what they'd look like in 2 more years.  My girlfriend has already said she'll shoot one of the 10's, which is fine with me if it makes her happy.  She killed one last year I wanted to let walk.  He went 127 at a 3-1/2 year old 10, but it was her first deer, and I couldn't have been happier.  I definitely want to shoot the 8 point.  In 8 years, we've killed 8 bucks that were all 10's or more.  Very rare on my piece to have a mature deer that's not a 10+.  Not complaining,  but I'd like to shoot this 8 personally.


----------



## awoods

I think talbot co is going to have a good year. I've been watching the trail cam thread, the pics we are getting are comparable to several "big buck counties". Really I haven't seen much better than the bucks on our thread.


----------



## cgrover1

I grew up in Harris County.  Talbot has always had nice deer.  We've had several pieces of property throughout Harris, but I've killed bigger deer on my Talbot property.  If you can get adjoining property members to agree to pass on similar deer, it really helps.  That goes for people in your club if you're in a hunting club.  It's not easy to convince them, or they'll end up agreeing, and end up shooting a younger deer.


----------



## bucknasty07

Talbot county buck. He loves to get his picture taken.


----------



## awoods

Here's  a few recent ones from Slippery Hill...Have a few that are coming along nicely. That hog reminds me of a cannonball!


----------



## awoods

bucknasty07 said:


> Talbot county buck. He loves to get his picture taken.



Really cool buck. Like those split tines. Hope you get a crack at him (or he wanders over to our lease )


----------



## bucknasty07

Awoods, where is slippery hill? Our lease is in Talbotton.


----------



## awoods

bucknasty07 said:


> Awoods, where is slippery hill? Our lease is in Talbotton.



We are off CR 11 and Kurt Williams, also have some property off James Posey and Popular Trace.


----------



## possum235

Awoods the hog in pic was it on your lease. I hunt off Popular Trace


----------



## awoods

possum235 said:


> Awoods the hog in pic was it on your lease. I hunt off Popular Trace



Yea, it was on our property off Kurt Williams. Never seen any hogs on our leases on Popular Trace


----------



## possum235

Ok thanks


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

We are on the corner of Hwy 80 and Poplar Trace (Delta Club), have never seen hogs on our property either.


----------



## Crakajak

SouthPaw Draw said:


> We are on the corner of Hwy 80 and Poplar Trace (Delta Club), have never seen hogs on our property either.



We just picked up some land  on 80 between kirt williams and poplar trace. Looking forward to hunting it.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Crakajak said:


> We just picked up some land  on 80 between kirt williams and poplar trace. Looking forward to hunting it.



Where is Kirt Williams Rd.? Couldn't find it on the map.


----------



## Crakajak

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Where is Kirt Williams Rd.? Couldn't find it on the map.



Cause i didn't want you to find it.
PM sent


----------



## cgrover1

The rattlesnakes are out in full force.  2 were killed in the road within 100 yds of my driveway to the farm.  This one was hiding in the chufa plot, and he made a "slither" for it when the bush hog got close.  I think with cooler temps, they're becoming more active during the daylight, or retreating to the pavement at night to stay warm, but who knows.


----------



## brunofishing

I rode for two hours looking for a big rattler to cook sat night for the race.. NOTHING.. going back later to day to ride the dirt roads to see what I see!!


----------



## cgrover1

My parents live in Harris County, and they've been seeing them almost on a daily basis.  I grew up in Harris County, so I have lots of friends on Facebook from the area, and I see more rattlesnake pictures than anything.


----------



## awoods

Haven't been to the club recently and probably won't go down till the bow opener...any body seen any slick horns yet?


----------



## Crakajak

Haven't seen any yet. I do know it was to hot to be putting up stands Sat.Hurry up cooler weather.


----------



## cgrover1

I didn't have any out of velvet last weekend.  They don't look to be too far from it.  I did have 3-4 new bucks show up.  I didn't go down this past weekend.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Seen a couple small bucks that were still in velvet this past Saturday. Put out a couple feeders and cameras. Weather suppose to be cooler this weekend but a good chance of rain.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Got pics of bigger bucks last week out of velvet. Been getting good rain down there.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Got pics of bigger bucks last week out of velvet. Been getting good rain down there.



Have gotten close to 1.5 inches since Sunday.


----------



## Crakajak

Sawtooth oaks and persimmons dropping.White oaks in a few more weeks.


----------



## awoods

I'm getting fired up! Glad to here the bucks are moving around. I'll be down next weekend.

Made this sign for our guys to pose with our kills. Made out of cedar boards, wood burned logo, torched for a vintage look. Took about 10 hours. What do you think?


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Nice work!


----------



## Bill23

Would love to hear some rain reports over the next few days from anyone living in the area


----------



## cgrover1

I was down this past week.  On Wednesday, it rained most of the day.  Our rain gauge is broken, so I don't know how much rain we received, but I planted on Tuesday, and yesterday, the turnips, oats, clover and radishes were already up.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Bill23 said:


> Would love to hear some rain reports over the next few days from anyone living in the area



No measurable rain since last Wednesday (the 16th).


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

I was down Friday and cut trails and planted food plots.  Knew it had rained recently but did not realize only 2 days prior.  Looks good-lot of tracks and saw deer on the road coming in around 9 AM and leaving around 4:30 PM.


----------



## brunofishing

Ya we have had some rain just not much. We got some coming


----------



## cgrover1

This must be the year of the snakes.  I plowed all of my fields last Monday.  I let the dogs follow me down Tuesday while I spread the turnips with a hand spreader.  20 minutes later, I went back with the tractor and hopper to spread the oats, fertilizer and other seed.  This guy was trying to get across the field, but he ran into a Kubota.  Seen more rattlesnakes this year than ever before.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Sine Tuesday we've had almost 2 inches of rain according to the USGS rain gauge at the Flint in Carsonville.


----------



## triple play

we planted on the 19th. maybe we hit it just right for a change. last year we planted a week earlier just before a rain. plots came up and looked great until a mo. w/o rain.


----------



## awoods

We planted on the 19th/20th as well. Think we hit it right, couldn't ask for a better rain. Should see some quick growth. We planted mostly oats with some radishes / annual clover mixed in. Most of our plots have established perennial clover along the edges and in corners. We overseeded that to fill in any holes. Hopefully the deer will feed in the woods on acorns/natural browse and let plots grow. Last year they kept the plots mowed down.


----------



## triple play

Ours are usually eaten pretty much to the ground each year. This year we planted primarily oats and yuchi arrowleaf clover with some rape, radishes, and other clovers.


----------



## blood on the ground

I'm late to the party on this one.... I've hunted Talbot all my life (im a falling apart over the hill 40 now) and I have never seen a hog down there! We are over towards Waverly Hall if that matters...


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Was down finishing up our plots and pulled my cards, got a some good bucks. Any input on score and age of these, (not the spike )?


----------



## Crakajak

I would say the first pic is a solid 130's 2nd and third solid 120's.
they all qualify for the 3 lb trigger pull.


----------



## awoods

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Was down finishing up our plots and pulled my cards, got a some good bucks. Any input on score and age of these, (not the spike )?



I like those up-turned beams on the buck in second pic.

Are you in Delta HC?


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

awoods said:


> I like those up-turned beams on the buck in second pic.
> 
> Are you in Delta HC?



Yeah.


----------



## Crakajak

I changed my mind.I think the 1st and 3rd are the same buck. solid 130s.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Crakajak said:


> I changed my mind.I think the 1st and 3rd are the same buck. solid 130s.



You are right, the 1st and 3rd pics he is a main frame 8 with a kicker on his left G2.


----------



## awoods

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Yeah.



We (slippery hill) have some land across the street on both sides of that church. I don't hunt there but a few of our guys had some cameras out a got some nice bucks on camera.


----------



## Crakajak

Going down Friday early to do some last minute chores before the big day on Sat. Hope everyone has a safe a successful huning season.


----------



## bucknasty07

When Do You Guys Think The Rut Will Hit heavy?


----------



## Crakajak

bucknasty07 said:


> When Do You Guys Think The Rut Will Hit heavy?


Always been around Nov 5-10th on our club.


----------



## brunofishing

It was a little odd for us last year,we had bucks chasing nov,dec,and jan.. I think we have to many does and we are going to fix that problem this year.


----------



## awoods

bucknasty07 said:


> When Do You Guys Think The Rut Will Hit heavy?



Id say if I could only hunt 2 weeks in Ga...it would be the first two weeks in November.


----------



## awoods

Crakajak said:


> Always been around Nov 5-10th on our club.



When you going to stop by the Hill?


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Seems our peak is the 2nd week of November. A nice 9 pointer was killed on our club last weekend. His neck was full-blown swollen and hocks black. Looked like a buck that you would kill in mid November.


----------



## awoods

Knocked down a 11 and 10 this morning. They were fighting chasing each other around. There was also an 8 and 6 watching the action.


----------



## Canuck5

You did good, Adam!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

congrats awoods


----------



## Crakajak

Congrats Adam.Than is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## blood on the ground

Dang... Doubled up! Congratulations!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Nice bucks awoods, congrats!!!


----------



## bucknasty07

I'll be hitting it after work tomorrow through Sunday. Then I'll be back Nov 4-11th


----------



## tcoker

Awesome morning right there. Congrats!  

Now what are you going to do for the whole month of November???


----------



## Hooty Hoot

Anyone seeing any white oak acorns in Talbot county? I haven't seen the first on our place...........plenty of reds though.


----------



## tcoker

I've found a ton. We were off last year, this year is a bumper crop on my property. Started finding them before ML season, falling hard right now.


----------



## awoods

tcoker said:


> Awesome morning right there. Congrats!
> 
> Now what are you going to do for the whole month of November???



See if I can remove some coyotes and hogs...and get ready for duck season!!


----------



## cgrover1

Well, the coyotes are on my place.  I haven't had a picture of one in probably 6-8 months, but we killed 2 this weekend.  I took a buddy's son Friday afternoon.  He killed one eating crabapples and pears.  Saturday morning, I killed one cruising the hardwoods.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

We heard them big time at 10:30 AM this past Saturday  off highway 208-really howling like they would at night !!!


----------



## riddler

Missed the first 2 weekends but I will be here for the rest.  Got down early enough to hunt this afternoon.  Great evening but nothing has came by yet.  next 3 weeks should be food for Talbot


----------



## gregj

Hunted Friday evening and all day Saturday, took one small doe.  Other members shot a nice 8 pointer last weekend  and the club next to ours shot a couple of nice 8 pointers 
Saturday  am.  We are off Anderson road.  I left Saturday
pm before the rain came in.  Don't have 4wd and the road
gets a little "greasy" with rain.


----------



## MADEINFLA

Sounds like the deer are moving good. Has anybody seen the chasing picking up?


----------



## riddler

Hunted Friday - Sunday.  We all saw deer every time we were in the stand.  Had a new camera out with a 32Gb card.  It had 12,000+ pics on it.  Took a while to go through those.  It was setup to do 3 pics per trigger... On Saturday evening, I had one buck grunting when he came through.  The other bucks we saw were feeding casually.  No chasing yet but the next 2 weeks should be good....


----------



## MADEINFLA

Thanks riddler for the info. Hopefuly timed my vacation days right this year


----------



## Last Minute

I took off from the 10th to the 20th...hope they're hot when I get to the lease!


----------



## Last Minute

Any of you boys hunting near 80 and popular trace??


----------



## Canuck5

Doe was grazing for about 10 minutes


----------



## Canuck5

Then a 10 point came in bristled up and hunkered down, and Ken put a stop to that interference!  Good job Ken!!


----------



## Canuck5

Last Minute said:


> Any of you boys hunting near 80 and popular trace??



We're off Po Biddy and do have some property off of Poplar Trace


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Last Minute said:


> Any of you boys hunting near 80 and popular trace??


Yes we do.


----------



## Crakajak

Last Minute said:


> Any of you boys hunting near 80 and popular trace??



We have some land in the area.


----------



## tcoker

Last Minute said:


> Any of you boys hunting near 80 and popular trace??



By 90 and 208


----------



## tcoker

Canuck5 said:


> Then a 10 point came in bristled up and hunkered down, and Ken put a stop to that interference!  Good job Ken!!



Congrats... WTG!


----------



## Crakajak

Killed this one after being in the stand for 10 minutes Friday p.m.


----------



## Crakajak

Canuck5 said:


> We're off Po Biddy and do have some property off of Poplar Trace


Ya'll are having a great year on the Hill


----------



## awoods

Crakajak said:


> Killed this one after being in the stand for 10 minutes Friday p.m.



Good job bud! Nice one!


----------



## awoods

Crakajak said:


> Ya'll are having a great year on the Hill



Buck count this year:
- 11 pointer
- Two 10 pointers
- 8 pointer


----------



## Canuck5

Crakajak said:


> Killed this one after being in the stand for 10 minutes Friday p.m.



Nice one!!!  Did he venture out on your home property?


----------



## bell77

Anyone seeing chasing in talbot yet. 
I plan on being there 11th - 15th.


----------



## awoods

bell77 said:


> Anyone seeing chasing in talbot yet.
> I plan on being there 11th - 15th.



Saw some bucks fighting a few weekends ago. My dad shot a 10 that ran out in a food plot after a doe this past weekend. The activity hAs been scattered...on one day and off the next.


----------



## Crakajak

awoods said:


> Saw some bucks fighting a few weekends ago. My dad shot a 10 that ran out in a food plot after a doe this past weekend. The activity hAs been scattered...on one day and off the next.


ThIs is what we have been seeing in the last 2weeks also.


----------



## Last Minute

One more day of work before I'm Talbot bound!! Cant wait to get on the road! Gonna be at camp till the 20th. Hows it looking up there? Any chasing going on??


----------



## awoods

Last Minute said:


> One more day of work before I'm Talbot bound!! Cant wait to get on the road! Gonna be at camp till the 20th. Hows it looking up there? Any chasing going on??



The bucks are out cruising...a huge 11 pointer was killed at our neighboring club...kind of bitter / sweet as we have been watching / hunting that buck for 3 years. I can't complain thought as I have had a great season.

I think you are doing it right by spending a week or so in the woods at the time...my observations and narrative from other guys has been spotty - woods are on fire one day and quiet the next. It has been a while since I have seen several days on none stop action (at least in GA). I also hunt in MS and they have a more traditional rut (like the Midwest) where you have a week of non stop action.


----------



## awoods

South paw - how has Delta done so far?


----------



## Stroker

tcoker said:


> By 90 and 208



Parham road/208


----------



## carltonwill

Chasing hard in Talbot on saturday


----------



## jeffdavis20

carltonwill said:


> Chasing hard in Talbot on saturday



What part of Talbot you hunting in?  Anybody over off Dennis Creek Road?  Heading down mid week, wish I could sooner, wondering if its going to be on with the cold front moving through this week.  Thanks fellas!


----------



## riddler

No chasing on our club this weekend but saw several small bucks with does and they are very interested.  Looks like any day now it will break lose.


----------



## riddler

Anyone from Lost Deer Hunting Club in Talbot, PM me.....We are neighbors and I would like to share our contact info.  Our place is of Hwy 96 between Geneva and Junction City.. anyone else close to there, pm me as we'll.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

awoods said:


> South paw - how has Delta done so far?



Our club has taken 4 nice bucks, all in October, was down last week Wed., Thurs. and Fri. no chasing seen but did see some 2 1/2 yr. olds cruising. Weather was terrible, too hot. Going back down this week.  Good luck to everyone cooler weather is coming and the rut should pick up in the next 2 weeks.
Here is one that I'm after:


----------



## carltonwill

south between talbotton and waverly hall


----------



## bucknasty07

I took a decent 8pt Wednesday 11/4 in the pm hunt.  He was just checking for doe. Friday pm hunt, had a decent 9pt come in chasing a doe. Let him walk because he was about the same size as the 8 I killed Wednesday.  I believe this weather has them boogered.  Hunt North end of Talbotton.


----------



## Stroker

Bucks were trailing does today in Junction City area.


----------



## riddler

If you haven't looked yet, check out the weather for this weekend.  Should be great....Should be in the high 30's Friday and Saturday morning!  About time.


----------



## cgrover1

The deer were on the move/chase this weekend.  We saw 20-30 deer all weekend.  Within 5 minutes, we had an 8 and 10 chasing a doe.  It sounded like a dozer.  20 minutes later, a doe comes in from behind us at 30 yards.  She sat under the double man lock on set for 20-30 minutes.  She even licked the climbing sticks.  During this time, there was an 8 point on her tail.  He was panting like a dog, and he went to the creek for a drink.  On his way back to check on his doe, I shot him in the shoulder.  It made for some awesome footage.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

cgrover1 said:


> The deer were on the move/chase this weekend.  We saw 20-30 deer all weekend.  Within 5 minutes, we had an 8 and 10 chasing a doe.  It sounded like a dozer.  20 minutes later, a doe comes in from behind us at 30 yards.  She sat under the double man lock on set for 20-30 minutes.  She even licked the climbing sticks.  During this time, there was an 8 point on her tail.  He was panting like a dog, and he went to the creek for a drink.  On his way back to check on his doe, I shot him in the shoulder.  It made for some awesome footage.



Nice buck, congrats. Where in Talbot was it taken?


----------



## cgrover1

I'm about as far north as you can get in the county.  Near Shiloh.


----------



## tcoker

Rut activity has been spotty at best. Weird rut year around our place for sure. 

Was down from 11/5 - 11/15 and going back 11/18. We've killed a couple decent bucks nothing exceptional. I've seen 4 smaller 8's a decent 7 and a bunch of young deer.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Was down from 11/11 to 11/14, seems the deer are on lockdown phase. Seen no chasing and a few small bucks cruising. Seen all 6 month to 1 1/2 yr old bucks and not a single doe.


----------



## huntinga

Got this one close to Geneva last weekend


----------



## Flintridge

Nice buck huntinga.   Was he chasing?


----------



## huntinga

Crusing, came in a few minutes after a spike in a crossing


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Nice buck, congrats.


----------



## ehunt

They were chasing in Shiloh this evening. 4 different bucks on 1 doe. She was freaked out! Couldn't get a shot on the 2 bigger ones.


----------



## awoods

Got my mounts back from the bucks I killed opening weekend. I think they came out pretty good.


----------



## big lazer

Hi, I am new to posting but have read this board for years.  I hunt in Talbot and have for 40 years, I think the population is steady dropping,  what is y'alls take on this?&


----------



## possum235

I agree with you deer population has really declined.  Too many doe days


----------



## awoods

big lazer said:


> Hi, I am new to posting but have read this board for years.  I hunt in Talbot and have for 40 years, I think the population is steady dropping,  what is y'alls take on this?&



I've hunted Talbot for 3 years. My take...I run 5 cameras on over 650 acres. Based on pictures and deer harvest, I would say it's gotten better. First year we (14 members) killed one 9 pointer and maybe 7-10 does. Not many legal bucks were seen. Deer sightings per sit were low. The second year it seems like fewer bucks on camera and deer sightings were about like the previous year. We killed 3 legal bucks and 7-10 does. This year we had way more bucks on camera and doe sightings were way up. We've killed 5 legal bucks and 5-7 does. Several other shooter bucks have been seen but we're not killed. I think 2 factors are in play...we have 300 acres of 4 year old cutover which can hold more deer and we have added additional food plots, so we have more food. This isn't scientific, just my observations at our club (po biddy area).


----------



## big lazer

No real scientific data here either but I track shots heard year to year and this year has been quite!!!  I am within earshot of pobiddyroad as well big lazerWMA.


----------



## possum235

I must be close to you I am off Poplar Trace and Hart rd close to Delta hunting club


----------



## Last Minute

Hows it been lately?? Im heading to the lease this week, hopefully ill cross paths with ole mossy rack


----------



## Last Minute

My talbot lease is near 80 and popular trace...


----------



## possum235

*Does*

Watched two does in food plot this evening l am off Poplar trace and Hart rd


----------



## riddler

Went down this weekend to do a little work.  I checked my cameras and had mostly does.  I also saw some fresh scrapes which is odd at our place unless are getting close to the second rut.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Last Minute said:


> My talbot lease is near 80 and popular trace...


You must be close to us (we're on Delta Club)?


----------



## Last Minute

SouthPaw Draw said:


> You must be close to us (we're on Delta Club)?



Sure am..I'm right on 80 and potters creek.


----------



## big lazer

I remember days hearing 20-50 shots, now I hear 2-5.  Seems like a drastic change.


----------



## Last Minute

same here..seems to be a quiet year.


----------



## big lazer

Maybe there just getting smarter.


----------



## BoBo

Trophy restrictions for Talbot have really done a great job.  This year I have seen 4 bucks for every doe.  Unfortunately they are all spikes.  I think the rules are encouraging people to shoot does and 2 1/2 year old basket rack 7 and 8 pointers.


----------



## big lazer

In the stand now, seen 1 doe, heard several bird hunter shots. We end our season in about a week and start trapping so I got 2 weekends left.


----------



## Last Minute

Just got back from the lease..hunted Thursday through yesterday and saw a few does and a couple small bucks.


----------



## big lazer

Going every day.  Talbot is dead.


----------



## Last Minute

Hopefully they start moving around a little bit..I'm heading back to the lease for the last week


----------



## bigfatboy

FYI...
The new culvert that was built on Carlisle gap rd. to replace the old wooden bridge is now gone, and that area is not passable. Also there is a culvert that is gone on Anderson rd. about 1 mile west of Hawkins rd. it is also not passable. These were washed away during the recent heavy rains.


----------



## blood on the ground

I haven't read the thread just throwing my 02 out there... We have 750ac just off 208 right out of town. Deer sighting/ harvest has been going down for more than 10 yrs now with the past two years being the worst. 2 deer killed this year..


----------



## gregj

Guess i'll be going in from hwy 116  from the north
if i go down this weekend.   Is the hill from the gate into camp passable?


----------



## bigfatboy

Greg
Ken went in walker rd off 36 and said the big hill before the crossroads was awful. He said he was in 4lo and almost didn't make it to the top. when he left he went north at the crossroads to 116 and said the road wasn't bad. We will be heading out Thursday afternoon and staying until Sunday. If you run into trouble getting in give us a call.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Had a good weekend at the 'Hill. Nice one horned buck with 5 points on one side killed. Right at dusk with a large doe, both were feeding. Other deer seen, cool weather had them moving.

I think this is the First January buck I can remember.


----------



## Huntfish53

4 of us killed 3 does in Junction City on Saturday morning


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Was down this past weekend, saw a young 10 pointer dogging a doe and had a spike chasin' and grunting a doe, still some does to be bred. Been a good year too on our club, several nice bucks taken. The cold snap this past Saturday had them moving.


----------



## Huntfish53

Anybody gonna try it this weekend???


----------



## Crakajak

Killed this one on Saturday with 2 other 8 pointers in the food plot at 5:55


----------



## awoods

Crakajak said:


> Killed this one on Saturday with 2 other 8 pointers in the food plot at 5:55



Nice one bud. That makes 2 10 pointers for you right?


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Crakajak said:


> Killed this one on Saturday with 2 other 8 pointers in the food plot at 5:55



Nice buck, congrats. Now lets go trap some yotes.


----------



## Crakajak

awoods said:


> Nice one bud. That makes 2 10 pointers for you right?



3 with the one in Missouri


----------



## Crakajak

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Nice buck, congrats. Now lets go trap some yotes.



Thats the plan for the next 6 weeks.Got to get my traps ready next Sat a.m. and then try to get over to see you.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Crakajak said:


> Thats the plan for the next 6 weeks.Got to get my traps ready next Sat a.m. and then try to get over to see you.


Good deal I'll be down that way on the 23rd, holler at me.


----------



## BoBo

*My .02*



blood on the ground said:


> I haven't read the thread just throwing my 02 out there... We have 750ac just off 208 right out of town. Deer sighting/ harvest has been going down for more than 10 yrs now with the past two years being the worst. 2 deer killed this year..



Sorry you are not seeing deer. We also hunt out 208  and this was probably one of the best years we have had in many years.  Our experience is the opposite of yours.  we are seeing a steady increase in deer. Many more late season does than previous years.  My complaint is with the quality buck rule we are seeing many old spikes and deer with gnarly racks and few quality bucks.  Of course we spend a whole lot of time improving habitat and don't shoot everything that moves. (Not saying you do)


----------



## gregj

*Anderson farm road?*

Anyone know if Anderson Farm road is passable?  Went down  on New Years weekend  and it was pretty bad.
Just wondering if its still bad. Would like to go down and hunt bushy tails before small game season ends.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Finally got my Talbot buck back from last season, turned out pretty good.


----------



## Crakajak

Thats a great buck Southpaw.Love that dark rack.


----------



## 01Foreman400

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Finally got my Talbot buck back from last season, turned out pretty good.



He looks great.  Congrats!


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Nice buck SPD!  What date did you kill it?

Congrats


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Nice buck SPD!  What date did you kill it?
> 
> Congrats



Nov 8th.


----------



## Crakajak

2 less deer eaters


----------



## brunofishing

The guy next door to our club has been putting the smack down on them mutts. Said he has already caught in the 20's.........kill them all!


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Way to go Win280. Ryan set a couple last weekend. No luck


----------



## Crakajak

brunofishing said:


> The guy next door to our club has been putting the smack down on them mutts. Said he has already caught in the 20's.........kill them all!



I caught 16 for the last 2 years on 200 acres.I think we had a problem.


----------



## big lazer

Any Turkey left in Talbot?  Our place had zero.


----------



## Crakajak

big lazer said:


> Any Turkey left in Talbot?  Our place had zero.



2 or 3 hens


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Crazy question here for you guys. We are looking into getting a porta potty for our campsite. Anyone else in the area do something like this? If so, where or who do yall get your service from and what is the approx cost?


----------



## Crakajak

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Crazy question here for you guys. We are looking into getting a porta potty for our campsite. Anyone else in the area do something like this? If so, where or who do yall get your service from and what is the approx cost?



I don't know of anyone.


----------



## big lazer

I see where over 130 gobblers have been killed in Talbot, did not think there was that many total left in the county.  Our season has been poor, 3 killed on 1000 acres.  How is it going for ya'll?


----------



## Hooty Hoot

I hunt Talbot. Haven't heard a gobble. Maybe that is why.


----------



## big lazer

140+ now reported.  None left for seed.


----------



## Crakajak

big lazer said:


> 140+ now reported.  None left for seed.


They are around.Just quit gobbling a few weeks ago.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

I think there's been 7 or 8 killed on our land this season.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Gobbling definitely shut down at our place a few weeks back. Glad the season is done this weekend. Time to get the feeders back running and start looking for early antler growth.


----------



## Last Minute

Not sure what the turkeys have been doing but the deer at our place are tearing up the minerals


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

All right talbotters, post some pics. Bucks are growing some nice racks.


----------



## Crakajak

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> All right talbotters, post some pics. Bucks are growing some nice racks.



All I got is pics of gobblers and does.


----------



## brunofishing

Got to check cams end of this week, been out of town.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

PHP:
	



Some pics


----------



## Crakajak

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics


Better watch Adam..


----------



## jimbolewis

not bad Moe::


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Anybody got any good trail cam pics? Going to check mine this weekend and will post any decent ones I get.


----------



## Crakajak

I got a big boar,squirrels,crows and coons eating all my protein feed.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Crakajak said:


> I got a big boar,squirrels,crows and coons eating all my protein feed.



Shoot 'em all!!!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Crakajak said:


> I got a big boar,squirrels,crows and coons eating all my protein feed.


You about ready to start trapping yotes again?


----------



## Crakajak

SouthPaw Draw said:


> You about ready to start trapping yotes again?


Getting ready. Stop by the house when you can.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Crakajak said:


> Getting ready. Stop by the house when you can.


Will do, the landowner gave us permission to trap.


----------



## Crakajak

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Will do, the landowner gave us permission to trap.



Thats good news


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Mo pics, some buck have shed their velvet


----------



## Crakajak

Mo,
Ya'll might have a good season this year.


----------



## jimbolewis




----------



## Crakajak

jimbolewis said:


>



::


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Here's a couple.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Very nice!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

jimbolewis said:


>



Nice Avatar Jimbo.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Work on plots and trying to get shooting house finished up.


----------



## Crakajak

Thats a a lot of work in this heat we have had. Looking good.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Looking good Southpaw.


----------



## gregj

*Hot!  Hot! Hot!*

JEEZ....went down to work on food plot. Man,  it was hot!
We had already mowed and prepped the ground last week but hadn't seeded because there was no rain in the forecast.  Went down yesterday and spread the seed  since it looks like a good chance of rain tonight , tomorrow , and Monday in Talbot county.  Saw a couple of doe and some fawns still wearing their spots. Didn't see any rubbed trees
anywhere yet. In the 3 weeks or so since the last rain it
has really dried up.  Roads are all dusty and a lot of the green is turning dry and brown already.  

pray for rain


----------



## Last Minute

Its kinda quiet around here...


----------



## Last Minute

Im heading to the camp this weekend..hopefully them white oaks are dropping.


----------



## Crakajak

White oaks just starting to drop.Persimmons are dropping.No rain dropping.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

had a few white oaks falling last weekend. Hope to be in them this weekend.


----------



## Crakajak

Going to be another HOT one this weekend.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

We were at our Talbot County tract this Friday refilling the feeders-under a huge oak we found only 3 green acorns on the ground and spotted only a couple on the tree.  Noted no other of the limited oaks with any acorns.  Hope the deer enjoy the corn !!


----------



## Crakajak

Sawtooth oaks producing heavy right now.White oaks just starting. Native persimmons falling.Asian persimmons loaded.Chestnuts looking good.Clover survived the summer pretty good.
Persimmon seeds had a spoon when I cut it open.
Hope its a good deer season.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Looks like we finally got some rain in Talbot, around 1/2 to 3/4" at our club. May be time to plant some plots but 10 day forecast ain't calling for more than a 20% chance of rain.


----------



## brunofishing

We are going to cut ours in this weekend and plant when there is rain the radar!!


----------



## brunofishing

And yes we got some good rain lately.


----------



## Crakajak

brunofishing said:


> And yes we got some good rain lately.



I have got less than 1" in the last month.Some places have had 4"+ in Talbot.


----------



## brunofishing

It wont rain again, we are about to plant!


----------



## Crakajak

brunofishing said:


> It wont rain again, we are about to plant!


Thats why I wait.Might plant this weekend ,but probably wait until the 1st.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Crakajak said:


> Thats why I wait.Might plant this weekend ,but probably wait until the 1st.



Let's get together and talk trapping if you go down on the 1st, I'll be down that weekend.


----------



## Crakajak

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Let's get together and talk trapping if you go down on the 1st, I'll be down that weekend.



No problem.I will be around the house most of that whole weekend trying to finish major projects.Do you still have my #?


----------



## Crakajak

Good grief.It suppose to be 93 Sat and no rain until after Oct 1st.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Crakajak said:


> Good grief.It suppose to be 93 Sat and no rain until after Oct 1st.



Aren't you glad it's fall?


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Crakajak said:


> No problem.I will be around the house most of that whole weekend trying to finish major projects.Do you still have my #?



Yeah still have it,


----------



## Crakajak

01Foreman400 said:


> Aren't you glad it's fall?



Might as well move to Miami.At least the girls walk around wearing bikinis .


----------



## 01Foreman400

Crakajak said:


> Might as well move to Miami.At least the girls walk around wearing bikinis .


----------



## Crakajak

Finally some cooler weather.


----------



## bucknasty07

Anybody been seeing daylight bucks? Or are they all nocturnal?


----------



## gregj

Went down Friday evening and Saturday.  DRY as can be.
The one food plot i planted a few weeks ago has nothing in it. I think the turkeys got to it and ate all the seed. Plot was full of turkey droppings. I couldn't even find any evidence that i put seed out, and i dragged it to cover the seed a little when i planted it. Could find no deer sign in the woods when i scouted,  just a few tracks. The oaks are not dropping acorns yet. Hopefully things will improve by opening day. Sat in the woods in a creek bottom thinking i could maybe shoot a squirrel or two but didn't even see 
one of those.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Season has been exciting so far for us this year. Despite the heat and dry weather, every sit of every weekend so far someone, and often more than one of us, has seen deer. The cooler weather this weekend did produce more sightings as well as a shooter buck. Just no shot opportunity presented itself.

The deer, bucks and does, are hitting feeders rather well both during the day and at night. Our plots we planted Labor Day weekend are about to give up the ghost if we don't get some rain. We had just enough the first week or two after planting to sprout the seeds, but its time is running out. Now to decide if we will go back and overseed again or just trust in feeders through the season and winter.

White oaks are starting to fall, however the squirrels are cutting more than what are falling naturally. Next week or two should really heat up as the acorns start to fall in more abundance.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Planted Wheat on Thursday.   6 deer under feeder on Saturday AM.  No kills-doe's only.


----------



## Last Minute

Whats the word on the rain in Talbot? I looked earlier today and they were calling for a 30% chance this afternoon. Please tell me its rained a little...my plots are looking awful thirsty.


----------



## big lazer

I hate to say this but not one drop.


----------



## Last Minute

Well at least there's a slight chance ...


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Last Minute said:


> Whats the word on the rain in Talbot? I looked earlier today and they were calling for a 30% chance this afternoon. Please tell me its rained a little...my plots are looking awful thirsty.



Yeah no rain off the hurricane. I was putting final touches on a stand saturday and it misted (if you wanna call it that) for maybe 15 seconds. It wasnt enough to get the paper instructions wet.

Our plots are toast. Good thing the wind started knocking more acorns out of the limbs and the feeders are full.


----------



## Crakajak

I have a fair amount of clover that survived the summer, but is eat down to nubs.Might have to start watering trees shortly. Looks like some rain week of the 24th. We will see.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Was down Fri. , Sat. and yesterday, man it is dry. My plots are done too, appears a lot of the seed went to the birds. Main creek that runs through our property is about dried up too. Came across the Flint Friday and that's the lowest I've ever seen it.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Yessir we were there. Definitely dry. We planted plots Labor Day weekend gambling on a tropical storm that never produced rain for us. However, a few of the plots are barely holding on with the durana clover we put out. It was nice to get some rain Sunday morning though it was basically just enough to wet the dust down. 

Was an eventful weekend. Had my son with me and we seen deer every sit of the weekend. He just couldn't make his mind up to shoot or wait something else.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

*Amen!*



SouthPaw Draw said:


> Was down Fri. , Sat. and yesterday, man it is dry. My plots are done too, appears a lot of the seed went to the birds. Main creek that runs through our property is about dried up too. Came across the Flint Friday and that's the lowest I've ever seen it.



Yep!!  Dove and Turkey's having a blast with non germinated wheat planted 9-29 and no rain.......Deer Enjoying Corn From The Feeder though !!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

We've got white oaks dropping but its definitely not as heavy as the last couple years. I'm not complaining though. With as many as we had the last two years combined with plots and feeders, they didn't have to move.


----------



## Crakajak

I was working around the house and have a headache from all the white oak acorns dropping and hitting me on the head. Got .10 rain Sunday.Just enough to not cut the grass.


----------



## Crakajak

Hope everyone has a safe,enjoyable and successful season this year.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Crakajak said:


> Hope everyone has a safe,enjoyable and successful season this year.



You too bud, stop by camp one weekend.


----------



## gregj

Went down this weekend, out of 7 hunters one doe was taken.  Not much moving, deer are hitting the feeders but mostly at night.  Acorns are dropping though which is good.
Nobody saw any bucks but did see some fresh scrapes.


----------



## ehunt

6 folks on our Shiloh tract 305 acres.  1 deer Saturday am. 1 deer Sunday am.


----------



## buckshed

Well I went to my Talbot lease this evening and had action from the get go. Was hunting a Creek bottom with white oaks dropping..saw 7 doe and then heard a buck fight...then at 6:45 pm a bruiser 11pt came out and was shredding saplings..I dropped him in his tracks...he tipped the scales at a whopping 220lbs..it was my first time hunting in Talbot..processor said it was a monster deer weighwise for Talbot county..I guess it's time for you guys to bring out the antlers to rattle


----------



## Last Minute

Congrats bud! How about some pics of that hoss


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

buckshed said:


> Well I went to my Talbot lease this evening and had action from the get go. Was hunting a Creek bottom with white oaks dropping..saw 7 doe and then heard a buck fight...then at 6:45 pm a bruiser 11pt came out and was shredding saplings..I dropped him in his tracks...he tipped the scales at a whopping 220lbs..it was my first time hunting in Talbot..processor said it was a monster deer weighwise for Talbot county..I guess it's time for you guys to bring out the antlers to rattle



Yeah lets see some pics of that Talbot bruiser!! Congrats!!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

we had a busy weekend at our lease. My son shot a big doe saturday morning and another member shot a doe saturday evening. But another member killed a whopper of a 9 point saturday evening. Buck was estimated at 5+ years of age and his rack was nothing to brag about. But his body was huge for our lease. Filled up the back of his truck. Probably weighed between 190-200 lbs.

But the cooler weather has done some good as the bucks are starting to show up on cameras a bit more. Fresh scrapes and rubs were seen as well


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

GaBuckSlammer said:


> we had a busy weekend at our lease. My son shot a big doe saturday morning and another member shot a doe saturday evening. But another member killed a whopper of a 9 point saturday evening. Buck was estimated at 5+ years of age and his rack was nothing to brag about. But his body was huge for our lease. Filled up the back of his truck. Probably weighed between 190-200 lbs.
> 
> But the cooler weather has done some good as the bucks are starting to show up on cameras a bit more. Fresh scrapes and rubs were seen as well



If I'm not mistaken you guys our close to our lease?


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

SouthPaw Draw said:


> If I'm not mistaken you guys our close to our lease?



Yessir. We're on the west side of Poplar Trace about a half mile off 208.


----------



## bucknasty07

*Stolen*

This tractor  and trailer were stolen somewhere in Talbot county in the last 3 weeks. Not sure exactly where, but a guy posted it on Facebook.  The suspects were in the Toyota Tacoma seen.


----------



## big lazer

Mighty quite out this morning.  Where the deer?


----------



## ehunt

Nothing in Shiloh no shots heard


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Same here, only heard 4 shots Saturday morning. The young bucks are pushing the does right now. Man do we need some rain.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Was a very quiet weekend indeed. Heard more shots the week before when the wind was howling. Young bucks starting to bump a few does though. Now if the weather would just cooperate and cool off a little


----------



## Crakajak

Member killed a 150 lb hog this weekend. Smaller bucks being seen.Big boys not out ready to play yet.


----------



## possum235

*Hog*

How close are you to Poplar trace rd just wondering how close the hogs are


----------



## Crakajak

possum235 said:


> How close are you to Poplar trace rd just wondering how close the hogs are


We are east of Woodland.But I have seen hogs on some of the dirt roads around pobiddy/hwy 80


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Crakajak said:


> We are east of Woodland.But I have seen hogs on some of the dirt roads around pobiddy/hwy 80




Yeah I know they are around in some areas of the county. I figure we don't have enough hardwoods to hold them since we are primarily pine timberland with a few hardwoods draws.

Love to have a place to hunt them regularly without paying a hefty price. Just don't want them on my deer lease.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Creeks drying up around us as well. Our main creek still flows but the amount is decreased considerably. Found two or three streams this past weekend dry with just a puddle or two here or there. We need rain in a bad way.


----------



## Hooty Hoot

Marshall creek is completely dried up and has been for three weeks. Can't imagine a creek that large going dry. My guess is that beavers have the creek bed dammed up somewhere.


----------



## Easygo

buckshed said:


> Well I went to my Talbot lease this evening and had action from the get go. Was hunting a Creek bottom with white oaks dropping..saw 7 doe and then heard a buck fight...then at 6:45 pm a bruiser 11pt came out and was shredding saplings..I dropped him in his tracks...he tipped the scales at a whopping 220lbs..it was my first time hunting in Talbot..processor said it was a monster deer weighwise for Talbot county..I guess it's time for you guys to bring out the antlers to rattle



pics?


----------



## possum235

possum235 said:


> How close are you to Poplar trace rd just wondering how close the hogs are


...


----------



## Crakajak

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Yeah I know they are around in some areas of the county. I figure we don't have enough hardwoods to hold them since we are primarily pine timberland with a few hardwoods draws.
> 
> Love to have a place to hunt them regularly without paying a hefty price. Just don't want them on my deer lease.



When they start showing up at my place again we can have a chootum party.


----------



## tcoker

Easygo said:


> pics?



In as well


----------



## big lazer

About ready to just call this season and start over next year, maybe it will rain.


----------



## ehunt

Really? It's 11/6 and I heard maybe 5 shots this morning hunted till 11:00. Corn hasn't been touched, no pics on cam, scrapes are covered in leaves. I'm in Shiloh. Hunting an area that usually produces 60-75 deer sightings per season. Guess how many deer have been seem from tree?       0.         Something has to give.


----------



## Crakajak

ehunt said:


> Really? It's 11/6 and I heard maybe 5 shots this morning hunted till 11:00. Corn hasn't been touched, no pics on cam, scrapes are covered in leaves. I'm in Shiloh. Hunting an area that usually produces 60-75 deer sightings per season. Guess how many deer have been seem from tree?       0.         Something has to give.



All the deer have moved back up north where there are cooler temps and lots of water.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Crakajak said:


> All the deer have moved back up north where there are cooler temps and lots of water.



Ain't that the truth, has been a bit disappointing on our lease too so far this season.


----------



## THA

Need a Talbot Co report - what's happening out there?

Thanks.


----------



## big lazer

Look what this guy is doing, he has the only food plot in Talbot county.  Is this even fair?


----------



## riddler

seen 7 so far today.  had one grunt 2 times.. hopefully cooler weather will stay


----------



## Junkyarddawg724

Windy and not quite as cold as we wanted, but a club member killed a nice eight with his nose to the ground about 8 this morning. The first hour sounded like WWIII in our woods.


----------



## triple play

No. That sprinkler is cheating. Gotta be something in the regs. I believe i've seen that set up somewhere before.


----------



## brunofishing

Boy Is it on In Geneva, Bucks are chasing good, last week we had a 164 1/2 killed on our place and this week end we saw about 65 deer or so as a club.. Its game on!!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Not much going on at our club, maybe the bucks are locked down? Any thoughts?


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Not much going on at our club, maybe the bucks are locked down? Any thoughts?



I dont think they've fired up good yet at our place down the street from you. We've seen small bucks but not really any chasing. And the cameras show bucks still feeding heavily on acorns and at feeders. Usually when its on they arent feeding much at all. We're thinking this weekend and next week should unlock be good and active


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

GaBuckSlammer said:


> I dont think they've fired up good yet at our place down the street from you. We've seen small bucks but not really any chasing. And the cameras show bucks still feeding heavily on acorns and at feeders. Usually when its on they arent feeding much at all. We're thinking this weekend and next week should unlock be good and active



Good to hear Slammer, thanks for the info. I think if we got some rain that would really kick the rut up a notch too. We did have a good 5.5 yr old 8 point killed Sunday that scored in the mid 120"s. I'm heading back down later in the week to see if its getting better.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Going to hit Talbot Thursday and Friday !   We have not seen many deer since archery season-at which time we were covered up-seeing 6 to 8 at two of the feeder's but out of archery range--However, one of our guy's took a 195 lb 9 point last week-so maybe things are about to start looking up !

Now-corn is accumulating under two feeders and goes about as quick as it hits the ground on two others .....interesting as to how the patterns come and go !


----------



## ehunt

Welp. This past weekend finally saw deer from the stand. Small buck pushing a doe. By pushing I mean following her every step but not full on dogging her. Gonna sit in a 2yr old clear cut this weekend!


----------



## droptine20

Didn't see anything pointing to the rut last weekend at our club in talbot. Saw plenty of does and bucks together. Mostly young bucks but they didn't really show much interest in the does and the hocks are not dark yet. And the does are still grouped up. I think it will swing wide open sometime between now and next weekend. Will be down Friday through the Sunday after thanksgiving so will give any update I can during the 10 days I'm down there.

On a side note, hunted our family club in Upson county on Sunday morning right down the road and watched 2 young bucks dogging a doe for 30 mins. Grunting and pushing her around. Just so odd you can go right down the road and it's in full swing. 

I'm thinking they will start going in very soon in talbot


----------



## riddler

Heard one grunt Saturday morning but no chasing.  Sounds like this weekend will be a good one.  I am near Geneva.


----------



## big lazer

156 B & C thirteen point killed on big lazerWMA, saw it on DNR Facebook page.  Don't know if it's ok to repost the picture.


----------



## cgrover1

It's been wide open around my place.  I wish I had an extra buck tag on Saturday.  I let a shooter 8 walk, but ended up killing a 7x5 12 pointer less than a minute after the 8 disappeared.  I killed an 8 last Sunday morning chasing, so that ends my season as far as bucks are concerned.  For some reason, I can't get any pictures to load whether its from the computer or the phone.


----------



## riddler

The wind blew a few does past us on Saturday and Sunday.  Still seeing some active scrapes and does.  No chasing yet for us in Talbot but we are hearing that others are seeing chasing.  Thanksgiving weekend is usually slow for us but this year I think it will be good.  Trail camera pics are showing more daytime buck activity.


----------



## cgrover1

I think I finally got the pictures to upload.


----------



## Hooty Hoot

Great Talbot county buck. What part of county?


----------



## Junkyarddawg724

Club member shot another good looking 8 this morning on the trail of a doe.


----------



## cgrover1

Hooty Hoot said:


> Great Talbot county buck. What part of county?



Pretty much as far north as you can get.


----------



## Crakajak

cgrover1 said:


> Pretty much as far north as you can get.


Thats an exceptionally great Talbot Co. buck. Congrats.


----------



## possum235

How's the hunting in Talbot for me the worst year ever seeing very little 
Most of pics are at night I hunt off Poplar Traveling


----------



## Hooty Hoot

Strange year on our place. Seeing bucks. Killing some good bucks. Not seeing very much buck sign. Very few scrapes or rubs. Not sure if it is the drought conditions, to many does or something else. I think that it has made things easier. Get on some good buck sign and you can close the deal. I don't guess it is all that important but I like to understand what is going on.


----------



## Last Minute

We did good at our place in Talbot. I got an 11 point and dad got a good 8. I let 10 different racked bucks go from a big 7 point on up. There's a monster Im after and have seen twice but no shot. Not seeing a whole lot of deer but the bucks were definitely on their feet.


----------



## Junkyarddawg724

Been a crazy year for us in Talbot, too. Changed leases by less than 10 miles and we've been covered up in deer, but most of them have been young. Deer sightings this year are at an all time high for the me and the guys I hunt with. 

On a 75 acre lease we've taken 2 awesome mature bucks, 3 good sized does (including a 150 pounder) and an accidental button in the last 2 weeks between 3 guys. We've been able to be extremely selective this year and that's the way I wish it always was. 

Mr. Fuller down at the processor says business has been good and he's seen the biggest bucks this year he's seen out of Talbot in a long time. A good handful of 200+ lb deer, lots of big racks, and 2 monster racks over 160.


----------



## Huntfish53

*Talbot Buck*

Got him on the evening of November 21


----------



## big lazer

Talbot county 11 point, best I can do.


----------



## dmc308

big lazer said:


> Talbot county 11 point, best I can do.




Very nice


----------



## Crakajak

1 1/2" of slow rain yesterday just east of woodland.


----------



## Last Minute

To bad the turkeys ate all my seed


----------



## Crakajak

Last Minute said:


> To bad the turkeys ate all my seed



I overseeded my plots this last weekend.


----------



## big lazer

Plots coming up! This evening was the best of the season, overcast, light rain, cool, saw 15.


----------



## riddler

I think our Turkey's are too fat to fly.  Great to see the rain but I am afraid the seed is all gone.


----------



## gregj

Went down this weekend.  One member shot at and missed a doe.  Rain chased us out this AM.  Roads got so snotty
we almost didn't make it our of the woods.  We are 2 miles off the nearest paved road and it gets kind of rough when
it rains heavy which it did this AM, especially when you don't have 4WD.


----------



## Crakajak

Haven't seen a legal buck all year. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## riprap

I'm in Harris but I can sympathize with the guys on the turkey. I think I'm going to pick up a sling shot at Wal-Mart and start running them off.


----------



## Crakajak

Had 2.25" in the rain gauge since last weekend.
Saw 3 small fawns 2 adult doe and one 3 pt. buck this weekend.Killed a coyote. Still no sightings of a legal buck.


----------



## big lazer

I hear the fat lady singing on this one.


----------



## Crakajak

big lazer said:


> I hear the fat lady singing on this one.



I have killed 3 bucks in the last 10 years  on the last weekend of the season. Have to hunt the good food sources.


----------



## big lazer

I quit on Dec 31.  Just a personal choice, if he lived that long I won't shoot him till next season.


----------



## big lazer

Saw a would be nice 8 today that had shed his left side.  Up close, it was shed not broken.


----------



## Junkyarddawg724

Our club called it a wrap last weekend. We had one of the best years we've had in recent memory. Deer sighting were 100+ between 5 hunters, including 15+ on the last weekend. Lots of young bucks and healthy does still hanging around. On the year, we took 2 nice, mature bucks in November, 7 does and a good-sized button mistaken for a doe. Everybody ended the year with deer in the freezer and one hunter with a couple nice racks in hand. Our pines are due for a select cut in February, but we have high hopes for next year as we continue to invest in the property. Hope you guys all had great seasons as well!


----------



## Crakajak

Going to give it one last shot this weekend.Suppose to be COLD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

There is a posting regarding the "NO ATV" signs that recently were placed on Poplar Trace.  There are well worn ATV/UTV tracks on the shoulder where these are and the signs are scattered out-appearing near a couple of hunting camps.  It is dangerous to ride on the shoulder/etc...with an ATV/UTV ---however this has been going on for at least 5 years plus.....does anyone know if a specific incident triggered the installation of the signs ?


----------



## big lazer

Looking at game check, there are a lot of countries with more impressive numbers than Talbot.  I remember 25 years ago when Talbot was ranked in the top 5.  What happened?  Endless rows of pine trees?


----------



## gregj

I think Talbot became so popular that it has been over hunted for several years in a row and we are now seeing the results of it.  Our club had one of the worst years ever
for killing deer.  I think we killed like 4 on 700 acres.


----------



## Crakajak

gregj said:


> I think Talbot became so popular that it has been over hunted for several years in a row and we are now seeing the results of it.  Our club had one of the worst years ever
> for killing deer.  I think we killed like 4 on 700 acres.



We killed 1 buck and 1 doe on 600 acres with only 3 hunters.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

We had a low year on kills with 2 bucks and 4-5 does. But the two bucks we killed were 9 points that were 5+ years in age.

We did however have plenty of trail cam pics of other bucks and many got free passes this season.


----------



## Crakajak

GaBuckSlammer said:


> We had a low year on kills with 2 bucks and 4-5 does. But the two bucks we killed were 9 points that were 5+ years in age.
> 
> We did however have plenty of trail cam pics of other bucks and many got free passes this season.



We got lots of pictures at night of some legal bucks.They didn't present themselves for a DRT moment.


----------

